# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رتبه بندی رشته های پیراپزشکی و توان بخشی از لحاظ درامد و بازارکار

## A.H.M

سلام
از دانشجو های عزیز و هرکی که اطلاع داره خواهشمندم بین 6 رشته زیر از لحاظ مقدار درامد و بازارکار و میزان جذب افراد اولویت بذارن تا حین انتخاب رشته انتخاب بهتری داشته باشم
رادیولوژی ، هوشبری ، اتاق عمل ، کاردرمانی ، گفتار درمانی ، علوم ازمایشگاهی

در ضمن میدونم شاید پرستاری از اینا بهتر باشه اما علاقه شخصی ندارم
من بیشتر دنبال یه رشته ام که کمتر با مریض سر و کله بزنم حوصله شکایاتشون رو ندارم و زیر زور کسی نباشم

در ضمن اگه درامد های 6 رشته رو میدونید ممنون میشم بگید

----------


## A.H.M

هیچکس نظری نداشت

----------


## mehrab98

> سلام
> از دانشجو های عزیز و هرکی که اطلاع داره خواهشمندم بین 6 رشته زیر از لحاظ مقدار درامد و بازارکار و میزان جذب افراد اولویت بذارن تا حین انتخاب رشته انتخاب بهتری داشته باشم
> رادیولوژی ، هوشبری ، اتاق عمل ، کاردرمانی ، گفتار درمانی ، علوم ازمایشگاهی
> 
> در ضمن میدونم شاید پرستاری از اینا بهتر باشه اما علاقه شخصی ندارم
> من بیشتر دنبال یه رشته ام که کمتر با مریض سر و کله بزنم حوصله شکایاتشون رو ندارم و زیر زور کسی نباشم
> 
> در ضمن اگه درامد های 6 رشته رو میدونید ممنون میشم بگید


کار درمانی و گفتار درمانی رو کاملا خط بزن اعصاب پولادین میخواد اثلا بدرد تو نمیخوره این رشته ها بخاطر سرکار داشتن با معلولا و افردا خاص فوق حوصله و صبر بالایی میخواد و اه و ناله هم زیاد میشنوی
گاهی ممکنه تو یه جلسه ۴۵ دیقه ای کاردرمانی بچه زیر دستت عین ۴۵ دیقشو گریه کنه و تو باید تحمل کنی و کارتو انجام بدی و راش بندازی. 
علوم ازمایشگاهیم کلا دورشو خط بکش که بازار کارش افتضاح و درامدش داغونه... دو سه جا هم کار کنی نهایت ۲ ۳ تومن. 
یجا گفتی زیاد اقا بالاسر نمیخوای ، اتاق عملم خدای آقا بالاسر داشتنه خیلی باید مطیع دکتر باشی. اینم بدردت نمیخوره بنابراین
رادیولوژی و هوشبری بهتره برات غیر اینا بقیه ۴ تایی ک گفتی بدردت نمیخورن. 
اگ در حالت کلی بخوایم بگیم نه برای یه فرد خاص بهترین بین این ۶ تا کاردرمانی از توانبخشی و اتاق عمل از پیرا پزشکیاس . درامد و بازار کار خوبی دارن.

----------


## ha.hg

> کار درمانی و گفتار درمانی رو کاملا خط بزن اعصاب پولادین میخواد اثلا بدرد تو نمیخوره این رشته ها بخاطر سرکار داشتن با معلولا و افردا خاص فوق حوصله و صبر بالایی میخواد و اه و ناله هم زیاد میشنوی
> گاهی ممکنه تو یه جلسه ۴۵ دیقه ای کاردرمانی بچه زیر دستت عین ۴۵ دیقشو گریه کنه و تو باید تحمل کنی و کارتو انجام بدی و راش بندازی. 
> علوم ازمایشگاهیم کلا دورشو خط بکش که بازار کارش افتضاح و درامدش داغونه... دو سه جا هم کار کنی نهایت ۲ ۳ تومن. 
> یجا گفتی زیاد اقا بالاسر نمیخوای ، اتاق عملم خدای آقا بالاسر داشتنه خیلی باید مطیع دکتر باشی. اینم بدردت نمیخوره بنابراین
> رادیولوژی و هوشبری بهتره برات غیر اینا بقیه ۴ تایی ک گفتی بدردت نمیخورن. 
> اگ در حالت کلی بخوایم بگیم نه برای یه فرد خاص بهترین بین این ۶ تا کاردرمانی از توانبخشی و اتاق عمل از پیرا پزشکیاس . درامد و بازار کار خوبی دارن.


بینایی سنجی  به نظرتون چطوره؟

----------


## DR.del

با سلام
در درجه اول بگم که بازار کار رشته های پیراپزشکی مقطعی و به سیاست های وزارت بهداشت بستگی داره و نمیشه گفت دقیق 
اما شما که نمیخوای با مریض سر و کله بزنی دور گفتار درمانی و کاردرمانی رو خط بکش
علوم آزمایشگاهی هم رو به اشباعه و فارغ التحصیلان کارشناسی بیشتر دنبال ادامه تحصیل هستند تا با گرفتن مدرک دکتری بتونن استاد دانشگاه شن
هوشبری هم استرس کارش بالاست و اتاق عمل هم زیر دستور جراح و پرستاری
بهترین گزینه رادیولوژی هست.

----------


## mehrab98

> بینایی سنجی  به نظرتون چطوره؟


قبلا خودم دربارش تاپیک زدم سرچ کنید پیدا میکنید کامل توضیح دادم. 
بعد ۳ تای تاپ فیزیو و بینایی رشته های تاپی هستن.

----------


## bbehzad

گفتاروکاردرمانیو وللش.رادیولوژیو علوم ازمایشگاهیا شدیدا اشباع شدن.پرستاری خیلی خوبه.اتاق عمل.بیهوشی.درضمن بیهوشی استرس زیادی نداره.

----------


## bbehzad

بینایی سنجی رشته خوبیه.عینک فروشی و تعیین نمره عینک.یه کار جمع و جور و یه کار ازاد.

----------


## mohammadreza13

> بینایی سنجی رشته خوبیه.عینک فروشی و تعیین نمره عینک.یه کار جمع و جور و یه کار ازاد.


بله خوبه
اما وقتی به رتبه های قبولی نگاه میکنیم عملا فرد در حد قبولی پزشکی شهرستان خودشونه ولی یه عشق بینایی سنجی اومده این رشته خیلی رتبه کمی میخواد برای فرد عادی، ظرفیت پذیرششم کمه به خاطر همین سخته قبولیش 
مثل فیزیوتراپی که رتبه های خیلی خوب قبول میشن یارو میتونست مثلا بره دارو بخونه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mehdidb

من الویت اول فیزیو میزنم بعدش کاردرمانی . غیر از این دوتا هیچ چیزنمیزنم ( با توجه به رتبه ای که حدس میزنم کاردرمانی قطعا درمیام ولی فیزیو لب مرزم)

----------


## A.H.M

Up

----------


## WallE06

رادیو هوش اتاق طبق گفته هات واست خوبن
بازبین اینابهتر بنظر اتاق عمل کلاس بیشتری داره یامثلا میگه رادیو خطرداره و این داستانا
ولی روحیتم باید بااتاق عمل وهوش بری بخونه
موفق باشی

----------


## 7.hamid7

> سلام
> از دانشجو های عزیز و هرکی که اطلاع داره خواهشمندم بین 6 رشته زیر از لحاظ مقدار درامد و بازارکار و میزان جذب افراد اولویت بذارن تا حین انتخاب رشته انتخاب بهتری داشته باشم
> رادیولوژی ، هوشبری ، اتاق عمل ، کاردرمانی ، گفتار درمانی ، علوم ازمایشگاهی
> 
> در ضمن میدونم شاید پرستاری از اینا بهتر باشه اما علاقه شخصی ندارم
> من بیشتر دنبال یه رشته ام که کمتر با مریض سر و کله بزنم حوصله شکایاتشون رو ندارم و زیر زور کسی نباشم
> 
> در ضمن اگه درامد های 6 رشته رو میدونید ممنون میشم بگید


سلام 
اول اینکه بگم کار درستی میکنی پرستاری نمیری چون اکثر رشته های پیراپزشکی از پرستاری خیلی بهتر و تمیزتره کارشون
از بین رشته هایی که گفتی کار درمانی و گفتار درمانی خیلی چنگی به دل نمیزنن(با توجه به چیزی که استادای این درس بهمون گفتن)
اتاق عمل و هوشبری و حتی علوم ازمایشگاهیو میتونی تو رده متوسط قرار بدی بخصوص هوشبری که نسبت به اون دوتا هم کار کم دردسر تر و کم زحمت تریه هم درامدش تقریبا مث هموناس
رادیولوژی هم رشته خوبیه برای شمایی که نمیخوای با مریض سر و کله بزنی و شکایت و....درامدشم خوبه 
اما دو تا رشته ی دیگه ک اسمی ازشون نبرده بودی 
اول اینکه فیزیوتراپی رشته ی آینده داریه الانم درامدش خوبه از بین رشته های پیراپزشکی بهترین رشتس و اینکه خیلیا به دارو ترجیهش میدن کاریه که با بیمار سر و کله میزنی ولی خب از یه جایی درامدت که خوب شه میتونی چن تا دانشجو استخدام کنی و خودت دست به سیاه و سفید نزنی فقط نظارت کنی در کل درامدشم خوبه صحبتیم که با یه فیزیوتراپ داشتم و اساتیدمون گفتن که درامد پایش از 10 تومن شروع میشه تا ماهی 30-40 تومن(انشالله که همینطوره :Yahoo (76): )اینارم نمیگم که بخوام از رشته ی خودم تعریف کنم،خواستم اطلاعاتی که دارمو در اختیارتون بذارم
بینایی سنجی هم رشته ی خوبیه کارش تمیزه خیلیم اذیت نمیشی میشینی پشت یه میز نمره چش میزنی و....
بهترینا رو واست ارزو میکنم انشالله که نتیجه کنکورت خوب باشه :Yahoo (90):

----------


## AShkan Milani

دوستان فرق یه پرستار با یه سوپروایزر چیه؟ 

سوپر وایزر با مریض ارتباطی نداره؟

----------


## mohammadreza13

رادیولوژی بازار کاری چطوره اگر اطلاع دارین بگین اگر نه ممنون  :Yahoo (4): 

بین پرستاری و اتاق و هوش چه جایگاهی داره؟ اخره؟ اوله؟

----------


## Narvan

> دوستان فرق یه پرستار با یه سوپروایزر چیه؟ 
> 
> سوپر وایزر با مریض ارتباطی نداره؟


سوپروایزارا ارشد رشته های خودشونو میخونن
ولی یه سریاشون هم هستن که براساس تجربه سوپروایزر میشن

----------


## Konkourist

> سلام
> از دانشجو های عزیز و هرکی که اطلاع داره خواهشمندم بین 6 رشته زیر از لحاظ مقدار درامد و بازارکار و میزان جذب افراد اولویت بذارن تا حین انتخاب رشته انتخاب بهتری داشته باشم
> رادیولوژی ، هوشبری ، اتاق عمل ، کاردرمانی ، گفتار درمانی ، علوم ازمایشگاهی
> 
> در ضمن میدونم شاید پرستاری از اینا بهتر باشه اما علاقه شخصی ندارم
> من بیشتر دنبال یه رشته ام که کمتر با مریض سر و کله بزنم حوصله شکایاتشون رو ندارم و زیر زور کسی نباشم
> 
> در ضمن اگه درامد های 6 رشته رو میدونید ممنون میشم بگید


سلام

رادیولوژی ( 3 تا 7 میلیون )
کاردرمانی ( در صورت داشتن علاقه و صبر و زدن مطب خصوصی : 5 تا 10 میلیون )
گفتار درمانی ( در صورت داشتن علاقه و صبر و زدن مطب خصوصی : 3 تا 7 میلیون ) 
اتاق عمل ( 3 تا 5 )
هوشبری ( 3 تا 5)
علوم آزمایشگاهی ( 3 تا 6)

----------

